# Weird question. Kittens are drinking Medicated Milk Replacer



## chicks & ducks

:/

Hi all.  
We bucket feed 3 of our calves and, sometimes while I'm making the buckets up, the kittens will dip their heads in and try and drink the milk replacer.  I'm just wondering if/how harmful this is.  To be honest it's not easy to make buckets up AND fight off little kittens but if it's harmful to them I will find a way.  
I've tried looking it up on line and can't find a specific yes or no, I can find info on KITTEN milk replacer, but not necessarily kittens drinking medicated calf milk replacer.  Just thought I'd throw it out here to see if anyone had any input.


----------



## jhm47

No problem.  The only downside is that when we fed replacer to our dairy calves, the cat population exploded.  Seems to make them reproduce better.


----------



## Azriel

I have always feed my barn cats milk replacer in the winter and it has helped if any got upper respiratory problems, BUT, this new bag of replacer I just bought for the calves has this warning lable on it. 
** Caution** Do not allow horses , dogs, or cats access to Lasalocid as ingestion may be fatal**
The active drug in this replacer is Lasalocid and aids in the control of coccidiosis.
I had never bought this replacer before, it is Dumor Ultra all Milk protein. I had been buying the milk/ soy protein but they were out of everything except this bag that I did buy. I checked the lable on the bag that I had been feeding, and it did not have the warning, but it has a different drug in it. I have always let my dogs lick out the pails that I use for the calves before I wash them, but not now.
I would say check your lables to see if there are any warnings.


----------



## jhm47

Well, if you should decide to let the cats drink it, the population won't explode.  Seriously, the trade name for Lasalocid is Bovatec, and it is really bad for non-ruminant animals.  It is really a good additive for cattle, sheep, goats, etc.  It keeps coccidiosis at bay, and also helps the cattle to digest their feed better, due to a suppression of the "bad" bacteria that sometimes live in the rumen.  I feed it in my mineral supplement.


----------

